# play dvd using navigation?



## dartanianlee (Sep 9, 2004)

I purchased 530 recently, and noticed that it uses DVD based nav. system.
And from CD sub-menu, there is a DVD play option that is shaded and not working.
I heard a rumor that there is a software that enables the use of DVD on Nav. system.
Does anybody know how to do this?
Thank you all.


----------



## stajer (Jun 12, 2004)

I had the exact question. I took in mine in last week to do the DMU upgrade and asked - the techs told me the DVD option on the idrive is for if you have a screen installed in the roof for the back seat. They said it can't be activated to play a DVD in the idrive screen.


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

stajer said:


> I had the exact question. I took in mine in last week to do the DMU upgrade and asked - the techs told me the DVD option on the idrive is for if you have a screen installed in the roof for the back seat. They said it can't be activated to play a DVD in the idrive screen.


I would hope not. That would be a sure way to test the airbags on the car.


----------

